# Continental Riemen gerissen



## oliver7701 (7. Februar 2017)

Hallo, mein Continental CDS 1260 ist nach ca. 5.000 km gerissen. Canyon kann so schnell leider keinen Ersatz besorgen. Leider finde ich diesen Riemen in keinem Onlineshop. Hat jemand

a) einen Tipp wo man diesen Riemen kaufen kann?
b) Ahnung ob ich einen anderen Riemen (Gates z.B.) auf meinem Canyon Commuter fahren kann?

Danke und Gruß,
Oli


----------



## el martn (7. Februar 2017)

Schreib conti direkt an.
Bei den Reifen geht das immer sehr schnell und problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fub (7. Februar 2017)

Ist das nicht der passende?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...ve-System-8-mm-p54527/schwarz-1120-mm-o29714/
Wie ist das mit dem Riss passiert?


----------



## oliver7701 (7. Februar 2017)

Danke Fub. Der als 1260 mm müsste es sein. Stolzer Kurs! 

Bin an der Ampel angefahren und dann gab es einen lauten Knall. Habe den Riemen immer gut behandelt. Er war weder zu lose, noch zu feste gespannt. Canyon würde mir auch einen neuen senden, das dauert aber mindestens 2 Wochen und ist für mich als Radpendler keine Option :-(


----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2017)

Lieber bei Conti anfragen als 95 Steine plus Versand versenken...kannste Dir nicht ein Fahrrad vom Kumpel ausleihen ?


----------



## oliver7701 (9. Februar 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Lieber bei Conti anfragen als 95 Steine plus Versand versenken...kannste Dir nicht ein Fahrrad vom Kumpel ausleihen ?



Habe ja selbst mehrere Räder. Aber beim Pendlerbike habe ich kein Bock auf Klickis, Akkulampen und mangelnde Schutzbleche  Der Fahrradladen meines Vertrauens kann den nun mit max. 2 Tagen Wartezeit besorgen. Die Kosten übernimmt Canyon. Finde ich fair


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2017)

cool. Sehr faires Angebot


----------



## Airway (29. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir ist der Riemen gestern nach 9 Monaten und 3600 km gerissen. Canyon besteht darauf, dass ich das Rad einschicke. Der Hinweis darauf, dass der Riemen leichter zu tauschen ist als ein Schlauch und das ich den Riemen nach zwei Hinterradschlauchwechsel ja schon selber wieder aufgezogen habe, hat sie nicht interessiert. Auch meine Alternativvorschläge, das durch eine lokale Fachwerkstatt mit Nachweis durchführen zu lassen oder ein Schreiben aufzusetzen, dass auf Schäden, die durch unsachgemäßen Wechsel zurückzuführen sind, keine Gewährleistung übernommen wird, wurde abgelehnt.

Bin ziemlich baff, denn der Wechsel des Riemens ist in 5 Minuten gemacht. Und dass sie ihn doch verschicken, sieht man ja an diesem Thread.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Dezember 2017)

Airway schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Riemen gestern nach 9 Monaten und 3600 km gerissen. Canyon besteht darauf, dass ich das Rad einschicke. Der Hinweis darauf, dass der Riemen leichter zu tauschen ist als ein Schlauch und das ich den Riemen nach zwei Hinterradschlauchwechsel ja schon selber wieder aufgezogen habe, hat sie nicht interessiert. Auch meine Alternativvorschläge, das durch eine lokale Fachwerkstatt mit Nachweis durchführen zu lassen oder ein Schreiben aufzusetzen, dass auf Schäden, die durch unsachgemäßen Wechsel zurückzuführen sind, keine Gewährleistung übernommen wird, wurde abgelehnt.
> 
> Bin ziemlich baff, denn der Wechsel des Riemens ist in 5 Minuten gemacht. Und dass sie ihn doch verschicken, sieht man ja an diesem Thread.
> 
> ...


So sind die halt bei Canyon
Reine Willkür


----------



## el martn (29. Dezember 2017)

Da ja mittlerweile schon mehr Conti Riemen gerissen sind (nicht nur bei Canyon!), wird Canyon vielleicht eine andere (dauerhaftere) Lösung versuchen/einbauen/umbauen...
Ganz so die Bösen sind sie ja auch nicht. Und dass sie sich nicht immer in die Karten schauen lassen wollen,  ist auch verständlich bei diesem dollen Forum...


----------



## Airway (29. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> So sind die halt bei Canyon
> Reine Willkür


Ach, das glaube ich nun nicht. Hab mein Problem mit Alternativvorschlägen nochmal per E-Mail an Canyon geschickt. Vielleicht hat die Dame im Live-Chat auch nur einen vom Weihnachtsstreß genervten Techniker gefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Dezember 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-und-die-unfaehigkeit-des-service.754221/
Viel Spaß, hoffe du hast recht


----------



## Airway (29. Dezember 2017)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-und-die-unfaehigkeit-des-service.754221/
> Viel Spaß, hoffe du hast recht


Oh weh :-o


----------



## el martn (29. Dezember 2017)

Airway schrieb:


> Oh weh :-o



Lass dich nicht durch die dauerunzufriedenen Jammerlappen irritieren!

Als kleinen Tipp. So wie man in dem Wald hineinruft,  so kommt es auch wieder zurück...

Es wird schon einem Grund haben, dass sie das ganze Rad wollen.
Warum wohl ist nach nur einem Jahr wieder alles auf Gates umgestellt worden?!!


----------



## Airway (29. Dezember 2017)

el martn schrieb:


> Es wird schon einem Grund haben, dass sie das ganze Rad wollen.
> Warum wohl ist nach nur einem Jahr wieder alles auf Gates umgestellt worden?!!


Ja, mal schauen, wie sie auf die E-Mail reagieren. Notfalls würde ich es dann einschicken, denn 100 Euro für den Riemen sind mir dann doch zu viel, nur um das selber zu machen.


----------



## bjoernemann (18. Januar 2018)

Airway schrieb:


> Ja, mal schauen, wie sie auf die E-Mail reagieren. Notfalls würde ich es dann einschicken, denn 100 Euro für den Riemen sind mir dann doch zu viel, nur um das selber zu machen.



Hi, wie ging´s bei dir weiter? Mein Riemen ist heute nach knapp über 3.000 km auch gerissen...


----------



## Airway (19. Januar 2018)

bjoernemann schrieb:


> Hi, wie ging´s bei dir weiter? Mein Riemen ist heute nach knapp über 3.000 km auch gerissen...


Ich musste das Rad einschicken. Wirst du wohl auch nicht drum rumkommen. Ein Bekannter von mir, dessen Riemen noch nicht gerissen ist, hat dort mal vorsorglich nachgefragt und sein Rad diese Woche auch verschickt. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass Canyon mein Rad komplett auf Gates umrüstet. Eigentlich riecht so etwas nach einer Rückrufaktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Januar 2018)

Airway schrieb:


> Bei mir ist der Riemen gestern nach 9 Monaten und 3600 km gerissen. Canyon besteht darauf, dass ich das Rad einschicke. Der Hinweis darauf, dass der Riemen leichter zu tauschen ist als ein Schlauch und das ich den Riemen nach zwei Hinterradschlauchwechsel ja schon selber wieder aufgezogen habe, hat sie nicht interessiert. Auch meine Alternativvorschläge, das durch eine lokale Fachwerkstatt mit Nachweis durchführen zu lassen oder ein Schreiben aufzusetzen, dass auf Schäden, die durch unsachgemäßen Wechsel zurückzuführen sind, keine Gewährleistung übernommen wird, wurde abgelehnt.
> 
> Bin ziemlich baff, denn der Wechsel des Riemens ist in 5 Minuten gemacht. Und dass sie ihn doch verschicken, sieht man ja an diesem Thread.
> 
> ...





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> So sind die halt bei Canyon
> Reine Willkür


Sag ich ja....


----------



## saturno (19. Januar 2018)

schon blöd, wenn der gummi platztund man seinen riemen dann zu canyon senden muss


----------



## bjoernemann (20. Januar 2018)

Airway schrieb:


> Ich musste das Rad einschicken. Wirst du wohl auch nicht drum rumkommen. Ein Bekannter von mir, dessen Riemen noch nicht gerissen ist, hat dort mal vorsorglich nachgefragt und sein Rad diese Woche auch verschickt. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass Canyon mein Rad komplett auf Gates umrüstet. Eigentlich riecht so etwas nach einer Rückrufaktion.



Alles klar, riecht ja tatsächlich nach Gates-Umrüstung. Wann hast du´s losgeschickt?


----------



## St-Pedali (15. Februar 2018)

Moin aus Hamburg,
auch ich habe einen Riss eines Conti-Riemens an meinem Ikea-Rad zu beklagen. Er ist bei ca. 2000 km an einer Steigung gerissen; hinter mir ein Kinderanhänger und ein Kindersitz und alles im Wiegetritt. Trotzdem darf das nicht passieren. Mein bislang positiver Eindruck des Riemantriebs ist erschüttert. Eine Kette hätte das locker verkraftet.

Ich habe Conti kontaktiert und soll das Rad bei einem Fahrradladen auf Conti-Kosten reparieren lassen - faire Sache.

Was mich aber sehr stört: Der Riemen ist quasi nicht bestellbar oder extrem teuer. Selbermacher schauen also in die Röhre. Eine Kette dagegen gibt‘s an jeder Ecke.

Ikea hat das Radmodell Sladda übrigens aus dem Angebotsprogramm genommen. Ob‘s am Riemen liegt?


----------



## Airway (28. März 2018)

Ich habe mein Rad nach unglaublichen 2,5 Monaten endlich wiederbekommen, umgerüstet auf Gates. Außerdem habe ich auch einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, da, laut Canyon, ein Riss im Bereich des Tretlagers festgestellt wurde. Erfahren habe ich davon aber erst nach 1 Monat und mehreren Nachfragen. Die erste versprochene Zustellung Anfang Februar wurde nicht eingehalten, informiert wurde ich darüber wieder nicht. Das Gleiche dann bei der zugesagten zweiten Zustellung Anfang März; kein Rad, keine Infos. Erst als ich wieder mal selber nachgefragt habe, kam dann eine erneute Zusage und kurz danach auch das Rad.

Den Live-Chat kann man sich eigentlich schenken, da wusste die Mitarbeiterin nie, welchen Status das Rad hat. 

Verzögerung wegen technischer Probleme? Kein Problem, kann passieren. Längerer Werkstattaufenthalt als geplant, weil evtl. viele Mitarbeiter krank geworden sind? Ärgerlich, aber kann man nicht ändern, vollstes Verständnis. Keine Info an den Kunden, dass alles deutlich länger dauert, weil kein Rahmen zur Verfügung steht? Sollte nicht passieren, kommt aber vor. Einen Termin zusagen, nicht einhalten und den Kunden darüber nicht informieren? Und das dann gleich noch ein zweites Mal? Und sich nur äußern, wenn der Kunde selber mehrmals nachhakt? Unakzeptabel.

Mag jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und die Konsequenzen für sich ziehen, ich bin bei Canyon raus. Tolle Räder, aber die Informationspolitik des Services werde ich mir nicht mehr antun. Ich bin bestimmt kein Erbsenzähler und das nicht immer alles glatt läuft ist normal und kann immer wieder passieren, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich da mal wieder eins meiner Räder zum Service schicke und ich dann wieder über nix informiert werde, bzw. mir nur Märchen erzählt werden, dann möchte ich mir das kein zweites Mal antun.

Btw; der Gates-Riemen läuft wie geschmiert, das Commuter macht Spaß. Wenn da nur nicht dieses große Delta zwischen Rädern und Service wäre....


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2018)

DEm ist (leider) nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## bjoernemann (28. März 2018)

Hier kurz der Ablauf meiner Reklamation:

Kontakt über Homepage aufgenommen
reklamiert: Riemenriss, verbogene Streben des Gepäckträgers und mahlendes Geräusch in der Nabe

Rad eingeschickt, zwei Tage später Eingangsbestätigung erhalten
nach drei Wochen per E-Mail nachgefragt; vier Stunden später die Antwort: Rad ist fertig und wird gerade in der Logistik für den Rückversand vorbereitet
zwei Tage später ist es angekommen
durchgeführte Arbeiten: Umrüstung auf Gates, kompletter Gepäckträger ausgetauscht, Nabe gewartet/eingestellt
Fazit: aus meiner Sicht und in diesem Fall ein sehr guter und angemessen schneller Service.


----------



## PORTEX77 (28. März 2018)

Also wie immer, hohe Diskrepanz beim Service. Entweder Top oder Flop. Kontinuierliche Linie nicht erkennbar 
Dennoch schön,  daß es in deinem Fall geklappt hat


----------



## Airway (28. März 2018)

bjoernemann schrieb:


> Fazit: aus meiner Sicht und in diesem Fall ein sehr guter und angemessen schneller Service.



Warum auch nicht, viele User werden viele unterschiedliche Erfahrungen machen. Mich stören auch gar nicht die 2,5 Monate. Mich stört, dass ich nie freiwillig, sondern erst auf Nachfrage informiert wurde. "Wie man dir vielleicht schon mitgeteilt hat *(Nein, hat man auch nach 1 Monat noch nicht)*, wurde dein Rad ausgelagert, weil wir keinen Rahmen haben...diese Woche abgearbeitet und sofort an dich verschickt *(was nicht geschehen ist und mir auch nicht mitgeteilt wurde)*....aber jetzt wird es bearbeitet und bis spätestens Mitte nächster Woche sollte dein Rad da sein *(kein Rad, keine Info, wie gehabt)*....ist nun fertig bearbeitet und wird an den Versand übergeben....". 

Standardantwort vom Live-Chat: "Weiß ich auch nicht, aber ich mache eine Notiz für die Werkstatt, die wird sich dann sofort bei dir melden." Blablabla

Und an Entschuldigungen habe ich mittlerweile zwei Säcke Zuhause stehen.

Meinen Fachhändler um die Ecke kann ich zumindest in den Arsch treten, wenn er mir ein vom Pferd erzählt, bei Canyon kann ich nur schlucken und meine Konsequenzen ziehen.


----------



## AirZonk! (5. Mai 2018)

Kann man denn bei einem Continental Antrieb einfach so auf einen Gates Riemen wechseln oder muss man dazu alle Teile des Antriebs tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (6. Mai 2018)

AirZonk! schrieb:


> Kann man denn bei einem Continental Antrieb einfach so auf einen Gates Riemen wechseln oder muss man dazu alle Teile des Antriebs tauschen?



Ja. "Kettenblatt" und "Ritzel" sind untereinander nicht kompatibel.


----------



## AirZonk! (6. Mai 2018)

el martn schrieb:


> Ja. "Kettenblatt" und "Ritzel" sind untereinander nicht kompatibel.



Vielen Dank für die Info.....


----------



## MucPaul (24. Mai 2018)

Gerade steht in allen Mainstream Medien, daß sämtliche IKEA Sladda Räder mit Riemenantrieb kostenlos zurückgenommen werden wegen Riemenrissen. Scheint, dass "Made in Germany" von Conti nichts mehr mit früher zu tun hat. Jedenfalls haben sie die Fertigung eingestellt.
Mein Gates Carbon Riemen hat nun knapp 15.000km "and is going strong" . 
Ich denke, der Riemen lebt immer noch wenn auch schon das 2. Stahlritzel abgeschmirgelt ist.


----------



## AirZonk! (24. Mai 2018)

Und ich habe mich glücklicherweise für das 2018 Ghost urban 5.8 mit Gates entschieden wenn auch 200€ mehr. Da die 2 Systeme untereinander nicht kompatibel sind und ich viel Schlechtes über die Conti Riemen gelesen habe wollte ich auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Grimpeur76 (29. Mai 2018)

Jetzt läuft gerade eine Rückrufaktion, zumindest mein Urban ist betroffen. Bis jetzt hat das einen guten Eindruck gemacht. Musste mein Rad nach Frankfurt schaffen. Hatte ein Zweitagesfenster. Soweit so gut. 

Blöd nur, dass die Zeiten nicht gestimmt haben und die in der Mail angegebene Zeit nicht mit den Öffnungszeiten einher ging. Bei diesem Hinterhofschrauber (ja wirklich) war dann auch keiner. Interessant wen Canyon als Servicepartner ausgesucht hat.


----------



## Dr_Pfiend (30. August 2018)

Hier eine kurze Info von mir bezüglich eines Bulls Urban Continental 11S 2017er (CDS-Antrieb)

Riemen ist im zweiten Jahr noch Intakt macht aber deutliche Geräusche und ist im Sommer auch mit viel Silikonspray nicht lange ruhig zu bekommen. Laufleistung schätze ich auf knapp unter 4000km. Verbaut ist schon der neuere Carbonriehmen mit 8mm.
Ich habe eine Anfrage bei meinem Radhändler gestellt, nachdem ich von der Rückrufaktion seitens Continental gehört habe. Bulls tauscht ebenfalls vollständig auf Gates und übernimmt die Werkstattkosten. Das nenne ich mal Service!
Der Austausch soll in KW36 erfolgen, entsprechende Teile werden mir zugesandt und bei ausgewählten Händlern getauscht. d.h. ich muss nichtmal das Rad einschicken und mehrere Wochen darauf verzichten.


----------



## Stefffe (18. Februar 2019)

Wurde letzte Woche von meinem Radl Händler informiert, das der Riemenantrieb von Continental an meinem Bulls Urban 8S Beltdrive von einem Rückruf betroffen ist und gegen einen Gates Riemen getauscht werden soll. Dies wurde heute durchgeführt. 
Auf Nachfrage bei meiner Werkstatt wieviel Vorfälle es diesbezüglich gab, wurde mir mitgeteilt, das allein beim meinem Händler 4 Riemen unvermittelt gerissen sind! Scheint mir daher kein Einzelfall zu sein! Alles in allem hab ich gehört das der Gates Antrieb ruhiger und „geschmeidiger“ laufen soll als der von Conti.


----------



## forever (28. Juni 2021)

el martn schrieb:


> Da ja mittlerweile schon mehr Conti Riemen gerissen sind (nicht nur bei Canyon!), wird Canyon vielleicht eine andere (dauerhaftere) Lösung versuchen/einbauen/umbauen...
> Ganz so die Bösen sind sie ja auch nicht. Und dass sie sich nicht immer in die Karten schauen lassen wollen,  ist auch verständlich bei diesem dollen Forum...


Ich dachte, Canyon (ver)baut immer die originalen Gates CDN oder CDX Riemen - wohl aus finanziellen Gründen wurde dann die "Sparversion" Version von Conti verbaut....


----------

